# Goodbye Black Friday



## Davey Jones (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome the NEW Black Friday Oct.31-Nov 1

Cant wait till it begins on Labor Day.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/10/30/black-friday-deals-all-month/18169743/


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 31, 2014)

I can remember when Black Friday was just getting started.  You could leave your house at 6:30A in the morning, be at the store at 7:00 and there might be a line of about 20 people.  Now you have to give up your Thanksgiving and wait on line until 5:30A . . . that's just plain nuts. I don't need anything that badly regardless of the bargain it appears to be.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2014)

It's crazy. Last year, TV ads had people rush out of the house with the Thanksgiving dinner leftovers still on the counter, to get a jump on black Friday by shopping Thanksgiving night!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

Aw, heck, why don't they just drop the pretense and make Black Friday a year-'round event? 

Thank Buddha I'm a minimalist.


----------



## Kitties (Oct 31, 2014)

I basically only shop at thrift stores and online. I mostly forget retail.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2014)

Ready, set and go.....


----------

